# USB 2.0 and USB 1.1



## kelsirose02 (Apr 11, 2006)

Is there a way to load 1.1 usb drivers but keep my 2.0 drivers as well? Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

not really.
What's the reason you need to do so?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

The only reason I could see would be to have the option of switching from USB 1.1 to USB 2.0 adapters "at will." The USB 2.0 drivers included in PTVnet don't include the "Pegasus" chipset driver needed for most 1.1 adapters.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

If you go look for a deal on a database, search for Jamie's backported USB drivers. Use those and you won't have to worry -- plus, they're faster.


----------



## kelsirose02 (Apr 11, 2006)

Are Linksys WUSB11 1.1 or 2.0?? I think 1.1??


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

The WUSB11 is a _wireless_ adapter, which is an entirely different matter. Read the thread containing rbautch's wireless script.


----------



## kelsirose02 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks a bunch


----------

